# Learning disability provisions?



## Niall Hope (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello there,

I am thinking of relocating to UAE, and was wondering what facilities are in place for people with learning disabilities? 

I have worked in this field for a number of years and would ideally like to continue in this line of work in UAE / Dubai, but am not sure if such facilities exist out there?

Can anyone please advise?

Many thanks!

Niall


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting question. This was somethng that wasn't spoken about much a few years ago, but is coming more out into the open. Some schools have staff that assist with children who have certain learning difficulties and there are also schools for children with serious special needs. I also know of a couple of centres for adults.

-


----------



## LadySage (Jul 7, 2010)

Elphaba, would it be possible for you to please share with me the names and/or contact information of the schools/centres for children and adults with serious special needs? My husband specializes in this area and is looking for a position in this field there. I tried to private message you but couldn't find a way to do this. Thanks so much.




Elphaba said:


> Interesting question. This was somethng that wasn't spoken about much a few years ago, but is coming more out into the open. Some schools have staff that assist with children who have certain learning difficulties and there are also schools for children with serious special needs. I also know of a couple of centres for adults.
> 
> -


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LadySage said:


> Elphaba, would it be possible for you to please share with me the names and/or contact information of the schools/centres for children and adults with serious special needs? My husband specializes in this area and is looking for a position in this field there. I tried to private message you but couldn't find a way to do this. Thanks so much.


The PM facility is only activated after you have made five posts.

I don't have details of all the facilities, although I know that many exist. 

Your best bet is probably to start by looking at the charity/community listings in Time Out Dubai and Abu Dhabi. A quick gogle search gave me the following and there are many more links too.

Al Noor : Center for Children with Special Needs

Dubai Autism Center

Special Needs UAE United Arab Emirates | Disability Information Dubai | Emirates Special Needs UAE | Disability Support Groups |

Dubai Center for Special Needs

-


----------



## LadySage (Jul 7, 2010)

This is a great start. Thank you so much. 




Elphaba said:


> The PM facility is only activated after you have made five posts.
> 
> I don't have details of all the facilities, although I know that many exist.
> 
> Your best bet is probably to start by looking at the charity/community listings in Time Out Dubai and Abu Dhabi. A quick gogle search gave me the following and there are many more links too.


----------

